# Tivo Series 2 / TCD24004A ?



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

A neighbor gave me a Tivo series 2 / TCD24004A. I hooked it up just to see if it had a lifetime sub, no luck. It seems to work fine while i ran thru the basic setup menus. 

I currently am a D* sub with an HDVR2 and a HR10-250, but I am moving over to a S3 and will cancel D* next month. I will use the S3 for HD OTA only and will prob pre-pay for 3 yrs. I know I could add the S2 for $6.95/mo , but would rather keep my costs down with only the S3 sub'd

I see these sell for about $20-25 on ebay. Can I make any use out of it without a sub, perhaps use it to stream Mp3/photos, or mpg from my PC network or is a sub required. If I hack/zipper it, can I get some value out of it - MRV, T2go working with the S3?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Maybe. The only features available unsubbed would ve buffering LiveTV and viewing existing recordings. The other features require a sub, and enabling them without a sub is considered theft of service.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

thanks for the reply. I really have no interest in steeling service, I was just exploring the potential use of the box without a sub within legal methods.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

At leas ion this bord, enabling thos features is not "legal", Period. Ther eis no discussion on that policy or the possible fact it may not be some sort of theft.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I am beginning to not like the tone here... but like I said, I have intention of steeling service from any content provider. That said, if I take a piece of hardware that I own and modify it to play back content in my house on my network, I'll do it with no remorse. YMMV.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

What you are missing, and I guess I should have made clear, some (most) of the features, while not directly tied to an outside provider (TiVo or otherwise), are part of the features enabled when you pay for the service, ergo enabling those features without paying for that service is considered theft of that service.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

classicsat said:


> What you are missing, and I guess I should have made clear, some (most) of the features, while not directly tied to an outside provider (TiVo or otherwise), are part of the features enabled when you pay for the service, ergo enabling those features without paying for that service is considered theft of that service.


perhaps you can define theft? If one pays for the cable and pays for the Tivo box, what are they stealing that they didn't pay for? The TV guide?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Soapm said:


> perhaps you can define theft? If one pays for the cable and pays for the Tivo box, what are they stealing that they didn't pay for? The TV guide?


Service. If TiVo creates the box and then says "In order to use our box you have to pay us a monthly service fee" well, thats their choice, and their right.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

supasta said:


> Service. If TiVo creates the box and then says "In order to use our box you have to pay us a monthly service fee" well, thats their choice, and their right.


So if a guy buys a truck and uses the bed as a trailer then that is theft? I'm sorry but I'm of the opinion that once I buy it it's mine. It would be different if I leased or rented it which is sorta what the monthly fee is but if I want to use my box to hold the door open then I would think I have that right since I paid for it.

In my view, theft of service would be getting the guide for free because that is what Tivo really sells. I think I read that they loose money on the box but the company is really a guide service.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You are buying "your box" with the pretense that it will require service as clearly stated in the terms.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have the right to do what you want with the box. 

It is just that TiVo has decided certain features are part of the paid service, ergo enabling those features without paying for that service is theft.


----------

